# KDEVELOP problem z wykonaniem programu

## DizL

Siema,

Mam problem z KDEVELOP, napisalem sobie krotki programik w C, ktory sie ladnie kompiluje ale kiedy daje Wykonaj Program dostaje cos takiego :/

```
/bin/sh: ./zadacho: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Aby kontynuować, wciśnij enter !

```

Rzeczywiscie takie pliku nie ma :/ nie tworzy, pewnie trzeba cos poustawiac w KDEVELOP ale jestem zielony i spoko jakby ktos pomogl  :Smile: 

Dzienki,

DizL

----------

## Strus

Nie mam w tej chwili K, ale będę emergował, jak zeemerguje to Ci powiem co źle robisz. Prawdopodobnie dajesz tylko kompiluj, a nie kompiluj utwórz plik wykonywalny.

Tymczasowe rozwiązanie, w konsoli wpisz: (dla C)

```
gcc program.cpp -o plik_wykonywalny
```

Następnie w tym katalogu wpisz, żeby uruchomić

```
./plik_wykonywalny
```

----------

## DizL

SIema,

No jak narazie to musze pod konsola sie bawic :/ 

```

gcc program.cpp -o plik_wykonywalny

```

A dokladniej to 

```

gcc -lm program.c -o plik_wykonywalny

```

  :Razz: 

a co to Kdevelop, to zabardzo niewiem gdzie jest taka opcja utworz plik wykonywalny   :Embarassed: 

Czekam jak cos na dalsze instrukcje 

THNX!

----------

## nelchael

Przyjelo sie, ze biblioteki podajemy na koncu:

```
gcc <flagi kompilatora (-O?, -Wall, -pedantic, itp)> <obiekty (pliki .c, .o)> -o <plik wynikowy> <bilioteki (-lm, -lGL, itp..)>
```

----------

## DizL

Ups rzeczywiscie  :Razz:  zle napisalem  :Razz: 

----------

## Zwierzak

W kdevelop binarki najczescie laduja do folderu ./bin zobacz czy jest tam taki

----------

## DizL

juz dziala wszystko, poprostu linker w kdevelop tez musial miec opcje -lm, tylko ze to mnie wqrza ze za kazdym razem musze to dodawac, nie da sie gdzies raz na zawsze ustawic zeby pamietal o tym -lm ??? 

THNX

----------

